# big bass competition



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

heres mine caught it april 2 it was 6 pounds


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

deerhunter 13 said:


> View attachment 1375664
> 
> 
> heres mine caught it april 2 it was 6 pounds


that fish is beautiful, but yeah, I'm in


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

April 19th
6lbs 14ozs


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry saw this on tapatalk. Didn't really pay attention to forum. Guess a 33 yr old is too old to play here. Lol.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

well crap my 5 1/2 has already been beat. gotta catch some more


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

why not 3 different division for large, small and spotted bass?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

^ great idea buckboy thats a new rule. sorry forgot about those people up north with smallies


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in! Got a tournament this weekend so hopefully I can do good!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> ^ great idea buckboy thats a new rule. sorry forgot about those people up north with smallies


ill be catchin the big smallies down your way in the staunton river this summer.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

2 lb smallie just a start lol


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

goin out with a semi pro in june hopefully well catch a few big ones worth posting


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

6 lb windy may afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Finished fifth in the tournament today with 5 fish that weighed 10.77. We had a penalty with 1 dead bass. The big ones were hard to come by. Hopefully I can get some pictures...keep after em' boys!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

went out this evening caught alot on top water one decent 3 1/2 pounder....... what lures are guys usein for large mouth this time of year


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

For me, we found one spot from 10-15 feet of water, and we caught them on Texas rigs, Carolina rigs, and Crankbaits. It was one little magical spot about the size of a bed of a pick-up truck. They are very aggressive. The water is falling so you can catch them shallow or deep. They are schooled up, though. They are feeding on shad. Been throwing Flukes shallow and they love them. Topwater has been too good, but my dad caught on 6.5 bass on a popper. Other than that they have been small. So right now here is the list...
1. Carolina rigs
2. Texas rigs
3. Crankbaits
4. Flukes
5. Craws


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been catching them on jigs in 5-7 feet, weightless flukes shallow, and Zoom magnum trick worms wacky rigged shallow. Buzzbait bite is starting to turn on at dusk too... Fishing southeast MO.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

caught a 5 1/2 pounder this morning on a ribbit frog thats what there bightin on here also caught 4 others this morning all over a pound and a half


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

the ribbit frog does it again







6 pounds 2 ounces


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got back from an evening/morning fishing trip... Caught about 20 between 1.5 and 2 pounds including a 16.25" crappie and a 5 pound largie... Spinnerbaits, big jigs, and a spook.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't gotten anything huge, but a few decent ones... not sure how it is in the southern part of the state but up north it sucks


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Caught this guy this morning on a DT-10 Crankbait. He didn't even know he was hooked until he got to the boat. Jumped twice and landed right into the net. He weighed 6.55 pounds. My dad also caught one on a Black/Blue Lizard about 4 pounds. We have been doing really good lately with several big fish. How's everyone else doing??


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Caught on memorial day 4lbs 18"









>-FLETCH-->


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the biggest ive caught all year I dont even know what he weighed I got him on a 6" zoom red pumkin seed lizard night fishin.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just shy of 3lb


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heck he was every bit as big as the one you posted I was holding him close to my body not far away.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Could be 3 at the least, 4 at the most.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Heck he was every bit as big as the one you posted I was holding him close to my body not far away.


That was attatched to a photo that didnt upload. Hold your fire i was talking about mine









>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just less than 3 or a little over...right??


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

i havent fished in forever. its just been too hot. if it ever cools down ill be back after em.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> That was attatched to a photo that didnt upload. Hold your fire i was talking about mine
> View attachment 1398792
> 
> 
> ...


Its cool man I just thought it was little over 3


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Its cool man I just thought it was little over 3


I wish!!


>-FLETCH-->


----------

